# Rocky Mountain im Nürnberger Land am 24.3



## Ulysse (11. März 2007)

Wer schon immer mal ein Rocky probefahren wollte:
Bike action stellt zusammen mit Lucca cycling /Hersbruck am 24.3.von 10.°°- 17°°  am Happurger Stausee die 2007er RM-Palette zur Verfügung.
Geboten werden geführte Touren für Racer + Enduristen, evtl ein Shuttle Service für DH auf die Houbirg.

Bei Fragen 09151/908555


----------



## oBATMANo (12. März 2007)

> evtl ein Shuttle Service für DH auf die Houbirg.



Was ist das denn für ne Abfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulysse (12. März 2007)

Hi,
soviel ich weiss ,ist ein anfangs welliger Wurzeltrail, dann zunehmend steil, mit ausgewaschenen Treppen und Stufen mit einer steilen Rampe ca . 30m, insgesamt ca 3 km+ca 250 HM geplant. Alternativroute über  Geröllfeld /ehemaligen Steinbruch.
Bei weiteren Fragen bitte an  den Veranstalter (der bin ich nicht!) Lucca cycling Tel. 09151/908555wenden.


----------



## Ketchyp (12. März 2007)

kostet das was ?`


----------



## Ulysse (13. März 2007)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> kostet das was ?`



Das Ganze ist eine Promo vom RM Importeur bzw.  RM Händler (Lucca cycling/Hersbruck) und damit kostenlos.


----------



## SpongeBob (14. März 2007)

geile Idee!


----------

